# How connect android (or laptop) to satellite receiver?

## pmam

I hope it is the right forum to ask - 

I have a satellite dish on the roof and from time to time some adjustments is needed.

Till now I took to the roof the satellite receiver and a small TV - small but still quite heavy..

Now I want to take care of my back - I want to take to the roof only the receiver - dreambox 800se clone -

based on Linux with NFS, SAMBA and WIFI but it is not regular open linux (it is an image of Enigma2) - and android smartphone - without TV. 

Is there any way to connect the samrtphone to the receiver by WIFI,

so the smarphone will be the display of the receiver? There are some applicatios that connect android to dreambox, like:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.krkadoni.app.signalmeter

Please be aware that I do not have router on the roof - If it is must - I will take router as well - 

but can I take advantage of the feature Hotspot of android? I have not done Hotspot yet, and not familiar with, but maybe..

In addition - can I use laptop as a display of the receiver, by XBMC/KODI or something?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pmam,

Your link reads the antenna signal level from the receiver over the wifi.

You need the app and support in the receiver.  Setting up the dish this way only requires a wifi link to the receiver.  You point the dish for maximum signal strenght.  There is no need to view the picture.  

An uncompressed HDMI signal, the typical output of a satalite receiver, needs just over 1Gbit/sec.  You might get that over ac Wifi on a good day.

Compressed it gets easier.  However, satilite receivers usually go to great lenghts to stop this sort of thnig, so its non trivial to get at the broadcast content in an unencrypted form.  Think Digital Restrictions Management (DRM).

If you can capture the digital content somehow, you can compress it and stream it over wireless to your smartphone.

----------

## pmam

NeddySeagoon,

 *Quote:*   

> Your link reads the antenna signal level from the receiver over the wifi.
> 
> You need the app and support in the receiver. Setting up the dish this way only requires a wifi link to the receiver. You point the dish for maximum signal strenght. There is no need to view the picture. 

 

Yes- you are right - no need of picture - just signal level - but please let me know what exactly need to do?

All I need on the roof are receiver and smartphone - is this enough? 

Please be aware that I do not have network on the roof - so maybe router is needed, as well? Or can I use Hotspot etc?

Thanks

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Till now I took to the roof the satellite receiver and a small TV - small but still quite heavy..

 

Did you check how much a "satellite finder" aka "dish pointer" (those tiny tools used by professionals, and not that heavy) would cost?  

And why not have the satellite signal in your network? 

http://www.satip.info/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sat-IP

Regarding the android device, simply log in to your wlan and "surf" to your Dreambox' web interface.

----------

## pmam

charles17,

I do not like this tiny tools - I like to see all signal, satellite and channel data -

It helps me to adjust accurate and fast - I have it from the receiver but not from those tools - AFAIK

I need to read your links - But as I said - I do not have network on the roof -

Is there any way to connect android device directly (without router) to satellite receiver with WIFI?

If yes - I may use any app like: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.krkadoni.app.signalmeter

AFAIK - web interface of dreambox does not include signal's level data etc..

Thanks

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Is there any way to connect android device directly (without router) to satellite receiver with WIFI?

 Depends on whether the satellite receiver provides a hotspot by itself.  Does it?

----------

## pmam

charles17,

 *Quote:*   

> Depends on whether the satellite receiver provides a hotspot by itself. Does it?

 

This is not a regular Linux - It is an image of Enigma2.

It has NFS and WIFI - but I am afraid no hotspot...

I see from your reply that can not do it with hotspot in android device?

Meanwhile I installed the app in my smartphone and it works great with the WIFI network - 

I can see signal and channels data and can change channels.

I am going to check if I receive something on the roof - It is 3 stories difference -

If not - I will check how to increase transmission level of the router or to put it in near the window 

If it will work it is a great solution...

----------

## pmam

charles17,

 *Quote:*   

> AFAIK - web interface of dreambox does not include signal's level data etc.. 

 

Sorry, my mistake - web interface do provides  signal and channel's data - 

so as you said it can be suitable for adjustment as well

I was on the roof and found out that it is out of range of my router WIFI - 

need to see how to go a head...

----------

